
iOS14 and macOS Big Sur intercepting news site traffic, sending to Apple News - donohoe
https://twitter.com/arctictony/status/1292822064139841536
======
skygazer
Despite the alarmist tone, this only applies to paying Apple News+
subscribers, and specifically to allow users to automatically read the full
article that they’ve already paid to read rather than hit the publishers
paywall. It can also be disabled in settings.

This is a nice feature for those that want it. I have disabled it, however,
because I found it jarring to end up in Apple News without expecting to. It
should probably require opting in.

